# Please check that your ASF email address is correct



## Joe Blow

Hi everyone!

I am getting a lot of bounced emails coming back to me from ASF members who no longer have valid email addresses attached to their accounts. Many of these are thread subscription or Private Message notifications that I am sure people would prefer to be recieving.

Can everyone please take a moment to check that your registered email address is currently a valid one. I would really appreciate it!

Click here to view/edit your current registered ASF email address 

If you have any problems changing your email address please send me a PM and I will sort it out for you.

Thank you!   

P.S. Your email address is always treated with the strictest confidence and is *never* shared with any third party.


----------



## Prospector

Oops, guilty!  But all fixed up now.  Must have been another lifetime


----------



## Joe Blow

Just bumping this thread for those that missed it first time around.


----------



## Prospector

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Just bumping this thread for those that missed it first time around.




Nice to know I'm not the only one then....could say something about dumb blondes but well.....


----------



## Joe Blow

If anyone finds they are unable to post it is probably because your email  address is no longer functional.

Contact me via PM and I will help you sort it out.


----------



## Joe Blow

Can all ASF members please check that their email addresses are up to date: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security

Within the next couple of weeks, those ASF accounts with non functioning email addresses will be temporarily suspended, so please check that yours is correct.

If you are an established ASF member and would like to use a free web based email address as your registered email then please let me know via PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Joe Blow

I have just sent out the monthly newsletter and I will be temporarily suspending the accounts of those with emails addresses that are bouncing. A PM will automatically arrive in your inbox letting you know that your email address is bouncing and will contain instructions on how to rectify the situation.

If you are an established ASF member and would like to use a web based email address then please contact me via PM and let me know what it is.

Sorry for any inconvenience caused but bouncing emails were becoming an issue and this was the only way I could see to rectify the situation.


----------



## Joe Blow

I am currently conducting a major cleanup of old spam accounts and accounts that no longer have a functioning email address. This cleanup involves several hundred ASF accounts.

If your account has an non functioning email address (one that is bouncing back to ASF) you may find that your access to the forums has been restricted. If this is the case please follow these instructions to restore your access.

*NB: Do not create another account. The system will pick this up and you may end up banned!*

Visit the edit email/password section of your UserCP here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security and check that the email address attached to your account is valid and up to date. If it isn't please update it. An email will immediately be sent to this address containing a link that you must click to verify that the email address is valid. Once you have done this your access will be immediately restored. *Please note that these verification emails sometimes inadvertently end up in your 'spam' or 'junk' folder. If you do not see it in your inbox please check these other folders and be sure to click on 'This is not junk' to let your email provider/client know to send any future emails from ASF to your inbox.*

Because of the huge spam problem ASF no longer accepts free web based email addresses for new registrations. Forum spammers use these disposable email addresses to register an account at ASF and then post spam on the forums. However, if you are a long standing member of ASF and no longer have a valid ISP based email address and would like to use a free web based email address please contact me via PM and I can update your email address for you.

Thank you all for your co-operation and my apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

Even though I fixed my email address on file sometime back, I haven't seen any emails come through for a few weeks. Have any been sent?

regards

nulla nulla


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Even though I fixed my email address on file sometime back, I haven't seen any emails come through for a few weeks. Have any been sent?
> 
> regards
> 
> nulla nulla




Hi Nulla,

I would check your 'junk' or 'spam' folder as sometimes emails get incorrectly filtered into these folders. I know a lot of my legit emails ends up in these folders accidentally so I just do a check every couple of days and move them back into my inbox.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

_This email is sent to all members of Aussie Stock Forums in accordance with the ASF Terms of Use. If you do wish to receive further emails please reply to this email with 'UNSUBSCRIBE' in the subject line. Please note that if you elect not to receive emails your Aussie Stock Forums account will be permanently disabled._

so we have to receive the spam to be a member of the forum? or am i incorrectly reading that?


----------



## Naked shorts

Stormin_Norman said:


> _This email is sent to all members of Aussie Stock Forums in accordance with the ASF Terms of Use. If you do wish to receive further emails please reply to this email with 'UNSUBSCRIBE' in the subject line. Please note that if you elect not to receive emails your Aussie Stock Forums account will be permanently disabled._
> 
> so we have to receive the spam to be a member of the forum? or am i incorrectly reading that?




Yes you do, I have asked Joe about this already. Its a small price to pay for being able to visit such great forums.


----------



## Joe Blow

Stormin_Norman said:


> so we have to receive the spam to be a member of the forum? or am i incorrectly reading that?




Hi Norman,

There are only so many ways ASF can earn revenue. I don't have anything to sell other than advertising. I haven't written a book, I don't have a course or some software to flog you, all I have to offer is this website and the only way I can earn revenue is through advertising. To be completely honest, advertising is the only thing that keeps it going. Without advertising, ASF would cease to exist.

I can assure you that your email address will *never* be shared with any third party and that you won't recieve more than (on average) one email a week at most.

I urge everyone to see the advertising on ASF as a way of supporting the site and ensuring that it continues to prosper, because by supporting ASF's advertisers you are giving them a reason to continue to advertise here. So please, take a look at what they have to offer, and if you're interested, pay them a visit. 

Just so everyone knows, when people unsubscribe from the mailing list they are unable to post, search the forums, use the chat room and view (or download) attachments, but they are still able to read posts. So you can still be a member and not receive emails if you would prefer, you just don't have full access.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

cool, wanted to check i was reading it correctly.

its a fair enough requirement, and up to the individual if they accept it or not.

i was about to unsubscribe when i noticed the print and thought i should ask before i went and killed my account.


----------



## Joe Blow

In the last 24 hours around 500 ASF accounts have had their access restricted due to bouncing email addresses. If you find that your account is one of these please follow these instructions to restore your access:

Update your email address here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security

Once you update your email address a verification email will be dispatched to your new email address. This email contains a link that must be clicked to verify that your email address does in fact exist. Once you click this link your access to ASF will be restored.

If you only have a free web based email address then please PM the details to me and I will update your email address manually.

If you encounter any other difficulties updating your email address then please contact me via PM and I will do what I can to help.

*Please do not register another account because your account has been disabled.* Operating multiple ASF accounts is grounds for permanent suspension. Please contact me via PM if you experience any difficulty reactivating your account.


----------



## Joe Blow

Approximately 300 ASF accounts that no longer had valid email addresses were suspended today. If your account is one of these you will notice that you are no longer able to use the site search function or many other of the features that you previously had access to.

To restore your access immediately, please follow these instructions:


Update your email address here with a valid email address.*
Check your inbox for an account verification email. If it is not in your inbox, it may be in your spam/junk folder.
Click the account verification link contained in the email.

Voila! Your full access to ASF will then be restored! 

* As most of you know, we no longer accept free web based emails at registration due to the activities of spammers and serial pests. However, if you are a long standing member of ASF and your primary email address is a free web based email please contact me via PM (or the site contact form) with the details and I will update your email address manually.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Approximately 300 ASF accounts that no longer had valid email addresses were suspended today. If your account is one of these you will notice that you are no longer able to use the site search function or many other of the features that you previously had access to.
> 
> To restore your access immediately, please follow these instructions:
> 
> 
> Update your email address here with a valid email address.*
> Check your inbox for an account verification email. If it is not in your inbox, it may be in your spam/junk folder.
> Click the account verification link contained in the email.
> 
> Voila! Your full access to ASF will then be restored!
> 
> * As most of you know, we no longer accept free web based emails at registration due to the activities of spammers and serial pests. However, if you are a long standing member of ASF and your primary email address is a free web based email please contact me via PM (or the site contact form) with the details and I will update your email address manually.




Another few hundred ASF accounts were disabled today due to invalid email addresses.

To restore your access, please refer to the quoted post above.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Approximately 300 ASF accounts that no longer had valid email addresses were suspended today. If your account is one of these you will notice that you are no longer able to use the site search function or many other of the features that you previously had access to.
> 
> To restore your access immediately, please follow these instructions:
> 
> 
> Update your email address here with a valid email address.*
> Check your inbox for an account verification email. If it is not in your inbox, it may be in your spam/junk folder.
> Click the account verification link contained in the email.
> 
> Voila! Your full access to ASF will then be restored!
> 
> * As most of you know, we no longer accept free web based emails at registration due to the activities of spammers and serial pests. However, if you are a long standing member of ASF and your primary email address is a free web based email please contact me via PM (or the site contact form) with the details and I will update your email address manually.




Another few hundred ASF accounts were suspended today due to invalid/bouncing email addresses.

*Please keep your ASF email address up to date!*

If you have difficulty in updating your email address then contact me via PM.

*N.B. DO NOT create a new ASF account because your old account was suspended due to an invalid email address. Contact me about it first.*


----------



## Joe Blow

Another few hundred ASF accounts were suspended today due to invalid/bouncing email addresses. Many of these were inactive accounts but some were current users.

If you find your access to ASF has been restricted please follow these instructions to restore your access:

Update your email address in your UserCP.

If your primary email address is a free web based email address (which have been banned upon registration thanks to spammers and serial pests) and you have been an ASF member for a while, please contact me via PM or the site contact form and let me know your user name and your email address and I will update it for you manually.

*DO NOT CREATE ANOTHER ACCOUNT IF YOU FIND YOURS HAS BEEN SUSPENDED DUE TO AN INVALID EMAIL ADDRESS!*

Please contact me about it first and I will try and help you restore your access.


----------



## MrBurns

Prospector said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one then....could say something about dumb blondes but well.....




You must know somethings wrong if you don't get emails about responses to subscribed threads.
If they stop you know there's a problem.


----------



## prawn_86

MrBurns said:


> You must know somethings wrong if you don't get emails about responses to subscribed threads.
> If they stop you know there's a problem.




Not really true, as you can turn this option off in your UserCP if you so choose


----------



## MrBurns

prawn_86 said:


> Not really true, as you can turn this option off in your UserCP if you so choose




Yes but if you haven't turned that option off, and you stop getting mail...

If you have turned it off you'll never know unless you stop getting mail from other sources as well.


----------



## Ato

Hi Joe

I'll be moving soon and consequently losing my non-free email address. I'm not sure if I will be getting a new non-free email address yet. However, I use a free email account as my main one. Would it be possible to swap my ASF account to the free one, please?

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Ato said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I'll be moving soon and consequently losing my non-free email address. I'm not sure if I will be getting a new non-free email address yet. However, I use a free email account as my main one. Would it be possible to swap my ASF account to the free one, please?
> 
> Cheers




Sure. Contact me via PM with the details.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a reminder to all ASF members to keep your email address up to date. 

We regularly suspend accounts with bouncing emails so please ensure that yours is valid and functioning. If you're unsure, please take a moment to check yours here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security

Although we do not allow free web based emails (hotmail, yahoo etc.) to be used for registration here at ASF, if your primary email address is one of these and you have been an ASF member for at least a few months and would like to use this as your ASF email address, please contact me via PM with the details.


----------



## nunthewiser

Hi Joe.


I will be going on a top secret mission shortly and will be cancelling my land line based provider and using my mobile provider... can i use my hotmail account for correspondence as its basically the only one i check these days anyway?


----------



## Joe Blow

nunthewiser said:


> Hi Joe.
> 
> 
> I will be going on a top secret mission shortly and will be cancelling my land line based provider and using my mobile provider... can i use my hotmail account for correspondence as its basically the only one i check these days anyway?




Yes, you may. As may any ASF member who has been around for a while and has demonstrated that they aren't here to spam, create multiple accounts or be a serial pest.

Contact via PM with the details and I'll update it for you.

Oh, and good luck on your secret mission.


----------



## Miner

nunthewiser said:


> Hi Joe.
> 
> 
> I will be going on a top secret mission shortly and will be cancelling my land line based provider and using my mobile provider... can i use my hotmail account for correspondence as its basically the only one i check these days anyway?




Nunthewiser

Good luck to your top secret mission.

If you are going to discover some new gold, gas or oil just send me a PM with the name of the stock. You will be either in the mid sea or in underground so we can have some rewards of your success.

Alternatively if  you are seeing the Man Mr Obama - please ask him not to follow our Mr Rudd and with less verbosity do something better to revive US economy  bringing the share market bounced back.

Whatever your top secret mission is wish your mission be successful  and safe return to ASF


----------



## nunthewiser

Miner said:


> Nunthewiser
> 
> Good luck to your top secret mission.
> If you are going to discover some new gold, gas or oil just send me a PM with the name of the stock. You will be either in the mid sea or in underground so we can have some rewards of your success.
> 
> ALternatively you are seeing the Man Mr Obama - please ask him to revive US economy to get the share market bounced back.
> 
> Whatever good luck and safe return to ASF





LOL........

I will still be around . Ya cant get rid of me that easy . Merely wont be using my other email addy that is registered for here ...... 

You will be definately the first person i tell if i find any treasures along the way 

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Just a reminder to all ASF members to keep your email address up to date.
> 
> We regularly suspend accounts with bouncing emails so please ensure that yours is valid and functioning. If you're unsure, please take a moment to check yours here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security
> 
> Although we do not allow free web based emails (hotmail, yahoo etc.) to be used for registration here at ASF, if your primary email address is one of these and you have been an ASF member for at least a few months and would like to use this as your ASF email address, please contact me via PM with the details.




Another few hundred ASF accounts had their access restricted today due to bouncing email addresses. If yours was one of them, please update it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security

If your access has been restricted you won't be able to view or download attachments (charts etc.), use the site search function or view the profiles of other ASF members.

If you have been an ASF member in good standing for some time (at least a few months) and you would like to use a free web based email address as your email here at ASF, please contact me via PM with the details.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Another few hundred ASF accounts had their access restricted today due to bouncing email addresses. If yours was one of them, please update it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security
> 
> If your access has been restricted you won't be able to view or download attachments (charts etc.), use the site search function or view the profiles of other ASF members.
> 
> If you have been an ASF member in good standing for some time (at least a few months) and you would like to use a free web based email address as your email here at ASF, please contact me via PM with the details.




Just another reminder about this as another hundred or so ASF accounts had their access restricted today due to bouncing email addresses.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Another few hundred ASF accounts had their access restricted today due to bouncing email addresses. If yours was one of them, please update it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security
> 
> If your access has been restricted you won't be able to view or download attachments (charts etc.), use the site search function or view the profiles of other ASF members.
> 
> If you have been an ASF member in good standing for some time (at least a few months) and you would like to use a free web based email address as your email here at ASF, please contact me via PM with the details.




Several dozen ASF accounts were suspended today due to bouncing email addresses. If you find that your access to ASF has been restricted, please check your email address in your UserCP and update it if it is no longer valid.

*Please do not register a new ASF account if you find your account has been restricted. *

If your primary email address is a free, web based service such as Gmail, Hotmail or Yahoo and you have been an ASF member for longer than a few months, then please contact me via Private Message or the website contact form.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Several dozen ASF accounts were suspended today due to bouncing email addresses. If you find that your access to ASF has been restricted, please check your email address in your UserCP and update it if it is no longer valid.
> 
> *Please do not register a new ASF account if you find your account has been restricted. *
> 
> If your primary email address is a free, web based service such as Gmail, Hotmail or Yahoo and you have been an ASF member for longer than a few months, then please contact me via Private Message or the website contact form.




Another couple of hundred ASF accounts had their access to the forums restricted today due to invalid email addresses. If yours is one of these please follow the instructions above to have your access restored.


----------



## MrBurns

I'd like to receive notifications of posts to subscribed threads even if I havent been back into the site, have the on or off function regardless of if you return or not. Anyone agree ?


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> I'd like to receive notifications of posts to subscribed threads even if I havent been back into the site, have the on or off function regardless of if you return or not. Anyone agree ?




Burnsie, sorry for the delay in responding but I was waiting for any additional feedback.

The software doesn't currently support this feature as the purpose of the email notifications is to get you to return to the website to read and respond to any additional posts in your subscribed threads.

So don't stay away too long. Come back and visit us and continue to join in the discussions!


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> Burnsie, sorry for the delay in responding but I was waiting for any additional feedback.
> 
> The software doesn't currently support this feature as the purpose of the email notifications is to get you to return to the website to read and respond to any additional posts in your subscribed threads.
> 
> So don't stay away too long. Come back and visit us and continue to join in the discussions!




As Superman says "I'm always around"


----------

